# CI Carioca 635 wiring problem



## suzukigsr (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, 

Can anyone help me with advice about a wiring problem with my ci carioca 635 , control panel started flashing between both battery's indicating low voltage , with no interior light's working , no pump , no toilet flush , both battery's fully charged , but fault still there , only had the van 2 month's and just out of warranty. HELP PLEASE.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a known issue with the control panel on the later model CI Carioca. We had ours replaced under warranty. Although your is just out of warranty, contact a major dealer. The best CI dealer in the country is Geoff Cox:
http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/
They should be able to help you with a warranty claim.
Failing that speak to Andrew Davies at Auto Trail (01472 571000). He is the After Sales manager and will always try to help.
Fitting the new one is a five minute job.
Gerry


----------



## suzukigsr (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank's for your response Gerry d , i will give them a call and see if they can give me some advice. THANK YOU..


----------

